# Identificando Salidas de Alarma de Auto



## DownBabylon (Ene 21, 2014)

Hola colegas ! buen martes  , tengo una Alarma para auto, la cual quisiera utilizar,pero desconozco las salidas de los Pin Out, tiene 14 pines horizontalmente [o]-[o]-[o]-[o]-[o]-[o]-[o]-[o]-[o]-[o]-[o]-[o]-[o]-[o]

Adjunto algunas fotos por si alguien tiene chance de entretenerse un poco y colaborar, esta alarma es la labor del dia, saludos colegas! 

---------------------------------------------(+V) con fusible
-----------------------------------------------|
-----------------------------------------------V
[o]-[o]-[o]-[o]-[o]-[o]-[o]-[o]-[o]-[o]-[o]-[o]-[o]-[o]---Ground
-------------------------------------------∆
-------------------------------------------|
-----------------------(cable blanco con fusible) posible salida*



Alguna forma de localizar los pines rapidamente? saludos colegas !


----------



## LaElectronicaMeOdia (Ene 21, 2014)

> Alguna forma de localizar los pines rapidamente?



si, con el manual de usuario, buscalo en internet con marca y modelo.

http://foma.en.alibaba.com/product/221594063-50128028/Car_Alarm_System_FAA038.html


----------



## jjcordoba (Ene 21, 2014)

negro = GND
rojo = + positivo
blanco con fusible = accesorios 
rosado = sirena 
azul y verde = bloqueo central de puertas
morado = activado por apertura de puertas

normalmente esto son asi en casi todas las alarmas de carro sin garantizarte que estos sean en tu alarma, como te dijeron es mucho mejor con el manual que lo puedes buscar en internet


----------

